

Ask HN: Micropayment payment processor outside US, GB, AU,EU? - rymngh

I've a small project that needs to charge $0.99, and PayPal doesn't cut it because they only open micropayments merchant account for people in United States.<p>Does anyone know a micropayment solutions for people outside United States?
======
adrianwaj
Check out <http://www.youtipit.org> (maybe even send them an email) - would
you consider bitcoin? Could be good marketing angle as well, and if your
micropayment system or framework is good enough, spin it off with your site
being a test case.

~~~
rymngh
I love to use bitcoin but it's too niche for my target audience.

~~~
adrianwaj
Well you could take larger payments and give the change in bitcoin at a rate
slightly higher than market.

------
noaharc
You also can check out my company, <https://www.minno.co/>. We only support
prices denominated in USD right now, but we accept payments from many
different countries, and we can transfer your earnings to you via a standard
PayPal transfer.

------
maze
I dont't know if its possible with them, but did you try Moneybookers? Many
poker rooms use them for receiving and paying payments to their players.

<http://www.moneybookers.com/app/business.pl>

------
sgornick
Does Minno work for you? Flattr has Donate now ... though they're paying a lot
more than $0.99 by the time all is said and done.

------
scraplab
You don't say where you are, but I've used a Paypal micropayments account in
GB.

~~~
rymngh
I live in Philippines, I have Philippines bank account.

